
Anti-inflammatory agents may reduce symptoms of major depression - gzer0
https://www.psychologytoday.com/au/blog/expressive-trauma-integration/201911/anti-inflammatories-help-major-depression
======
gzer0
Anti-inflammatory agents may reduce symptoms of major depression, suggests a
new study (n=1,610), which adds to the mounting evidence that there is a
connection between emotional functioning and inflammation, suggesting that
inflammation may trigger depression, almost like an allergic reaction.

